# OPK? Is this usual?



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi all

Although our chances are slim, we are TTC naturally between txts and I have recently started using CB OPK to track my cycle.  Aside from getting my smiley face extremley late into my cycle this month (Day 20), just outta curiousity I used another ovulation stick a short while ago and got a smiley face.  As this is now Day 22, but over 48 hrs since I got my first smiley face, I was kinda surprised...or should I be?  

Anyway, as I haven't been using OPKs that long, someone might shed some light on this for me please?
Thanks!
DJ


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Vickytofts32 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi ya,

Thought I would drop you a message as I am in exactly the same boat as you. I have only started using CB OPK this month. Had 5 days of blank circles and just when I was about to give up - 4 DPO I got a happy face, then another one the following evening. I too was a bit surprised but upon speaking to others on here and reading the instructions for the third time it turns out that you will get that result for up to two days.

I joined another website where I do all my charting - www.countdowntopregnancy.com
And according to that you can be fertile 4-5 days either side of a +OPK result so that's a right result.

Do you chart your BBT? It's worth doing and check out the above website where you can log EVERYTHING from cycle, bbt, any symptoms, periods, tests, the whole lot and it works it all out for you.

Good luck and speak soon. Hope this has helped you   

Vicky xx

/links


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Vicky
I responded to your post the other day. It was the 3rd day of testing that my OPK had shown a positive, which I hadn't had before, but I haven't been using OPKs for very long either, so I'm not sure how usual this is - like you were saying 48hrs is all they say on the instructions..I did another test late last night and it was still positive and that was over 60hrs at that stage

Thanks for the info on charting BBT and the website details - I did buy a thermometer, but to be honest, I'm very hit and miss in remembering to use it before I move in the bed after waking, as I tend to be in automatic mode in the mornings.

Glad you got your smiley face and the wait is over 
Take care
DJ x


----------

